# foot soldier



## jennifer

how do you say "foot soldier" in french? thank you in advance!


----------



## aurayfrance

jennifer said:
			
		

> how do you say "foot soldier" in french? thank you in advance!



A foot soldier or infantryman is "un fantassin".


----------



## finaud

How do you say foot soldier in the political sense( organiser , sidekick, person who attends  or assists at  rallies, floats controversial ideas ,generaly does the  dirty  spadework of politics)


----------



## edwingill

There is a French slang term for "foot soldier" ="biffin"


----------



## Isabelle1650

Hi,

In a political sense could the word "militant" translate what you are looking for?


----------



## finaud

c'est possible, merci.


----------



## eliki

Peut-on dire "chair à canon" pour "foot soldier", dans le contexte moderne, ou est-ce trop éloigné de l'idée en anglais ?
Merci !


----------



## LART01

edwingill said:


> There is a French slang term for "foot soldier" ="biffin"



Hello

Il faudra avoir été militaire ou fait son service militaire en France pour comprendre aujourd'hui ce terme.
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/biffin

Le lien est intéréssant pour comprendre l'origine du mot.


----------



## eliki

Mais le terme de "biffin" n'est peut-être pas assez connu pour le mettre dans un texte destiné au grand public, si ?


----------



## LART01

eliki said:


> Mais le terme de "biffin" n'est peut-être pas assez connu pour le mettre dans un texte destiné au grand public, si ?



Si je me demande à mes (grands) enfants ce que veut dire_ biffin _je suis certain que je n'aurai aucune réponse..for what it's worth...


----------



## eliki

Merci ! Va donc pour "chair à canon"...


----------



## Remus

We says " un fantassin ", or maybe " un troufion ".


----------



## eliki

Dans le texte que je traduis, il s'agit d'un dictateur qui maintient son peuple dans la misère pour que celui-ci accepte de devenir des  "foot soldiers"


----------



## nobbs

(...)
Pour finaud: si le sens de "foot soldiers" est proche de "minions" dans ce contexte, on pourrait aussi dire "hommes de main" ou "séides" (mais les deux ont une connotation franchement négative). 
De manière assez méprisante, ont pourrait parler des "petits soldats" d'un parti politique ou d'un régime.


----------



## Mauricet

Les _petits soldats_ , les _godillots_, péjoratifs, les _militants de base_ (terme neutre ou favorable) ...


----------



## petit1

Et même "*la piétaille*".


----------



## eliki

J'aime bien "petits soldats"... Merci


----------



## petit1

> pour que celui-ci accepte de devenir des  "foot soldiers"


Dans ce contexte, il me semble que ce sont  "les _godillots_" de Mauricet qui correspondent le mieux à condition que le texte s'adresse à des lecteurs ayant une certaine culture pour ne pas dire une culture certaine.


----------



## Boyar

eliki said:


> Dans le texte que je traduis, il s'agit d'un dictateur qui maintient son peuple dans la misère pour que celui-ci accepte de devenir des "foot soldiers"


Ils acceptent de devenir soldats de plomb ? (c'est-à-dire, des personnes qui n'osent pas exprimer leur opinion)


----------



## Mauricet

Bien qu'ils soient certainement muets, les _soldats de plomb_ ne symbolisent pas, en français, l'obéissance « sans hésitation ni murmure » que le règlement général prescrit à la _Grande Muette_ (l'armée). Traditionnellement, on les aligne pour figurer des batailles, sans se soucier de leurs états d'âme ... Donc, *_devenir soldats de plomb_ n'est pas une expression usuelle pour ce dont il s'agit ici.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Foot soldier_ ne désigne pas nécessairement un vrai militaire - le sens figuré en est "One  who  performs  necessary  but  basic,  often  mundane  tasks" ou encore "a person who does active and difficult work for an organization or cause"
_De bons petits soldats_ ? (cela désigne, au sens figuré, des gens qui font biens ce qu'on leur demande de faire, sans états d'âme)


----------



## petit1

> _De bons petits soldats_


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

And "_chair à canon_" is "cannon fodder".


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

"chair à canon"  Je pense qu'on traduirait cette expression en anglais par "cannon fodder". Si c'est le cas, en anglais ça ne veut pas dire, "foot soldier". "Cannon fodder", ça fait référence à des soldats qu'on peut sacrifier à des fins tactiques tout en reconnaissant qu'ils seront tués.


----------



## eliki

Tu as raison, Mauricet, d'autant que dans mon texte, les "foot soldiers" en question sont censés jouer les samouraï, commettre des attentats-suicides. Nous sommes au Moyen-Orient...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Finaud, in the meaning you used way back in your #3, how about "worker bees", those who supply the "_main d'œuvre_", so maybe "_les O.S. (ouvriers simples)_ - or is that a bit far-fetched?


----------



## Mauricet

> _les O.S. (ouvriers simples *spécialisés*)_


Ce serait pas mal, si les OS étaient bénévoles comme les _petites mains_ des partis (autre appellation possible).


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Mauricet said:


> Ce serait pas mal, si les OS étaient bénévoles comme les _petites mains_ des partis (autre appellation possible).



Thansk, Mauricet!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I thought of "myrmidons", which is given as "(_hum_[orous]) _sbires_" in Robert & Collins, but I thought "_sbires_" was pejorative ("henchmen")?


----------

